# BCM4331 Wireless



## DTrigz (Mar 25, 2015)

I've searched and and it looks like the best way to get this running is through NDIS. However I'm having a heck of a time actually trying to locate Windows XP drivers for this. Anyone have any information?

Thanks


----------



## marytee (Jun 3, 2015)

Did you ever get your wireless working?  If not, here is a link that may be helpful to you: http://www.wireless-driver.com/broadcom-wireless-driver-utility-winxp-vista-win7-ver51001968/

Mary


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 27, 2016)

Reading this alongside Get Broadcom BCM4331 wireless network card running in 9.1 (reportedly a duplicate of Is it possible to use the Broadcom BCM4313?) and How do I install the src component post install?

When asked to suggest updates to https://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook I took the nearest available Apple notebook, an early 2011 MacBookPro8,2 with BCM4331. I overwrote an installation of 12.0-CURRENT with 11.0-RC2 and here, for the record, are my notes. Some use of sudo(8) because I'm from a TrueOS Desktop background.

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=bwn&sektion=4


```
$ sudo portsnap auto && sudo pkg install b43-fwcutter dialog4ports gmake subversion && \
sudo svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0 /usr/src && \
cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod && sudo make install clean
```


```
$ cat /boot/defaults/loader.conf | grep bwn
if_bwn_load="YES"               # Broadcom BCM43xx IEEE 802.11 wireless NICs
$
```


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
1   44 0xffffffff80200000 1fa7c38  kernel
2    1 0xffffffff821a9000 30aea0   zfs.ko
3    2 0xffffffff824b4000 adc0     opensolaris.ko
4    1 0xffffffff824bf000 21bd0    geom_eli.ko
5    1 0xffffffff824e1000 4d4f8    if_bwn.ko
6    2 0xffffffff8252f000 f008     siba_bwn.ko
7    1 0xffffffff82540000 b3e8     aesni.ko
8    1 0xffffffff82b1f000 2a01     uhid.ko
9    1 0xffffffff82b22000 3707     ums.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82b26000 4fa6     ng_ubt.ko
11    5 0xffffffff82b2b000 bf02     netgraph.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82b37000 a585     ng_hci.ko
13    3 0xffffffff82b42000 107b     ng_bluetooth.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82b44000 d57f     ng_l2cap.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82b52000 1b191    ng_btsocket.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82b6e000 393a     ng_socket.ko
$
```


```
$ sudo ifconfig wlan create wlandev bwn0 ssid piano up
Password:
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
$
```

I might retry with 12.0-CURRENT but no rush.

*Postscript*

From Any success stories for BCM 4331? (2015-04-27):



> … currently not supported - full stop (at least on 64bit installs, apparently it is possible to make 32-bit ones work with ndis(4) ). I am currently working on upgrading bwn(4) to support these newer cards however I am still a way off. I’ll let you know what I find! …



– Felix Friedlander​


----------



## ThoughtCriminal (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I seem to have the same problem as a lot of other people who are trying to run FreeBSD on a Macbook/Macbook Pro. The Broadcom 4331 is not supported by bwn or bwi. I've read that it is possible to use ndis with a 32 bit driver but I would like to have native support...

I read an email on freebsd-wireless that someone was going to have a crack at adding functionality for the 4331;
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005777.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005777.html
Does anyone know how this is going? I am asking because I have picked up a copy of 'FreeBSD Device Drivers' by Joseph Kong from NoStarch.com. I was thinking of trying to write a driver, but if someone is already doing it I would be happy to help out in some way. I have a Macbook Pro 10,1 that is dual booting OS X and FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 1, 2016)

ThoughtCriminal said:


> Does anyone know how this is going?



Updating bwn to support newer chipsets – there was a request for someone to test the new firmware and (as far as I can tell) no-one did so.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 4, 2016)

felixphew would you like to comment? Thanks …


----------



## macmini (Jan 12, 2017)

NDIS with Windows drivers failed on 11.0-RELEASE. Guess I'll be back in a few years to see if any progress has been made on this.


----------

